# Haha!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5WtlYkt ... re=related


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good thing they didn't set that up down where I'm from us ******** would had shot it again. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How sad is it that the last people started beating it like a pinata? Most people would try and saw off the rack, talk to the deer, steal the car or something like that. It never would have crossed my mind to see if I could beat it with a stick and make candy fall out........ :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

That one guy was pretty gay.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I laugh everytime I see that. :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i miss those guy and the man show.


----------

